# Nikon D7000 compatibility with Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM?



## tambrico (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, all I'm new here and new to photography. Within the next few days I will be purchasing a Nikon D7000 online for my first DSLR. After doing a lot of research into lenses, I feel that Sigma 50mm f/1.4 will be the best first lens for me. 

Now I've heard that some people were having trouble with D7000's and third party lenses, though I haven't heard any specifics. Does anyone here have experience with this combination of body and lens? Or has anyone heard of anyone having problems with this combo? Or at least problems with Sigma lenses specifically?

And please don't suggest I just go for the Nikon version unless there actually is a compatibility problem. 

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2011)

3rd party lens makers have to reverse engineer their electronics.

That makes it very possible for them to have difficulty maintaining forward compatibility with new cameras.

Nikon's warranty prohibits adding unauthorised parts to their cameras.


----------



## fsquare (Jan 21, 2011)

tambrico said:


> Hi, all I'm new here and new to photography. Within the next few days I will be purchasing a Nikon D7000 online for my first DSLR. After doing a lot of research into lenses, I feel that Sigma 50mm f/1.4 will be the best first lens for me.
> 
> Now I've heard that some people were having trouble with D7000's and third party lenses, though I haven't heard any specifics. Does anyone here have experience with this combination of body and lens? Or has anyone heard of anyone having problems with this combo? Or at least problems with Sigma lenses specifically?
> 
> ...



Speak to Light Artisan who owns a D7000 and uses I believe a Tokina Wide Angle and Tamron or Sigma Standard Zoom. 

I have a D7000 but only own Nikon lenses for the time being so i cant really help.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 21, 2011)

the Sigma 50mm is gorgeous on APS, but just bear in mind that you're playing roulette with the focus. The Sigma 50mm is notorious for having iffy focus accuracy. One of the reasons i went with the Nikon 50G.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 21, 2011)

ou can get a used nikon 50mm 1.4 afd for the same $$, why not go that route? hsm/af-s is unnecessary with such a small/light lens


----------



## sierramister (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't speak for a 50mm, but my 70-200mm II works great with the D7000.


----------



## tambrico (Jan 22, 2011)

Sw1tchFX said:


> the Sigma 50mm is gorgeous on APS, but just bear in mind that you're playing roulette with the focus. The Sigma 50mm is notorious for having iffy focus accuracy. One of the reasons i went with the Nikon 50G.



Can you elaborate on that a little bit? Sorry, I'm just really new to this stuff and I'm not sure exactly what that means.

And thanks for the input guys. I tend to take chances with things, so I'll probably end up going for it and reporting back on it. The worst that can happen is I return it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2011)

Sigma's quality control and manufacturing processes are not accurate.

One version of a particular lens will perform better or worse than another.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 23, 2011)

tambrico said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > the Sigma 50mm is gorgeous on APS, but just bear in mind that you're playing roulette with the focus. The Sigma 50mm is notorious for having iffy focus accuracy. One of the reasons i went with the Nikon 50G.
> ...


All i mean is that the sigma has a reputation for consistently focusing in front or behind the subject. It's kind of a consequence of sigma having to reverse-engineer the AF systems in cameras.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 23, 2011)

I've had two Sigma lenses die on me. I'll never buy another one.


----------



## woodieray (Jul 14, 2012)

I just returned from my camera store.  I bought the Sigma 50mm f2.8 macro lens a couple of years ago and have never had a problem.  I took my Nikon D7000 and that lens to compare it to the brightness and focus speed of the Nikon 50mm f1.8G lens.  The D7000 is new (three months) and I had never used the Sigma on it, but had on my D700 and it worked fine. However, the Sigma would not work on the D7000 and I could not get the camera to function in any mode with it on.  The sales person and I spent 30-45 minutes and he could not get it to function on a new D7000.  It did work fine on his D90.  I bought the Nikon anyway because I wanted it.  When I got home the Sigma still works on the D700, but cannot get it to work on the D7000 even with settings restored to out of the box.  I saw a video on flickr where a guy used the Sigma f1.4 on a D7000 and it worked beautifully.  I'm saying there is a compatiblity problem with at least some Sigma 50mm f2.8 on a D7000 and read others say it was true with the Sigma f1.4 also.  Take your D7000 to the store with you and try it there.  PS - I am a big believer in using a local store and paying the tax on most purchases.  If you have a good store nearby, it really pays off in the long run.


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2012)

As mentioned, you have a forward compatibility issue. Your Sigma lens needs to be re-chipped before it will work with the newer Nikon D7000.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 14, 2012)

djacobox372 said:


> ou can get a used nikon 50mm 1.4 afd for the same $$, why not go that route? hsm/af-s is unnecessary with such a small/light lens



You could even go further and grab a used 50mm f1.4 ais or 50mm f1.2 ais.  Your autofocus is gonna be MEH at wide apertures anyways.  Plus both lens will meter on your D7000.


----------



## sleist (Jul 14, 2012)

just saw how old this thread was ....

oops.


----------



## Elise.l.young (Dec 21, 2012)

How was the 50mm 1.4 sigma on your D7000 in the end?


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a sigma 50mm 1.4 and a D700 and I LOVE it.

The photos it takes are amazing...  Tack sharp, beautiful bokeh, and really nice.

The downside that I have noticed is focus will not always be 100% on.  If you are shooting with f5.6 this isn't a problem as your depth of field is deep enough to allow your focus to get right, but if you get down to f. 1.4 the focus plane is just so shallow it's easy to get slightly out of focus, which can ruin the picture.

All in all, I love the lens.  The key is to just be aware of the focus issues and you won't have a problem...  Esp if you put it on manual, but that's not for everyone 

One other thing: sigmas tend to have lens flare when they shouldn't.  It's really annoying you can shoot the other direction than the sun and you'll still get a flare.

This is not a problem I've seen on my 50mm, but I have seen it on the sigma 24mm-70mm I own.


----------

